# 2018 Cruse LS Rocker panel plugs - Found



## Super Cruze (Jun 15, 2019)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the Cruze forum. I have a 2018 Cruze LS and have been searching for the small black plugs that seal up the lower rocker panel. It looks like something scraped the rocker and pulled the plug out. There are about 9 of these on the rocker panel that keep water/dirt/debris out of the hollow rockers. Does anyone happen to know the part number for these small plugs? I have not had any luck on line nor with my local Chevrolet parts department.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Super Cruze said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the Cruze forum. I have a 2018 Cruze LS and have been searching for the small black plugs that seal up the lower rocker panel. It looks like something scraped the rocker and pulled the plug out. There are about 9 of these on the rocker panel that keep water/dirt/debris out of the hollow rockers. Does anyone happen to know the part number for these small plugs? I have not had any luck on line nor with my local Chevrolet parts department.



Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Are these under the body? Do you have a picture? 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## njesse124 (Jun 17, 2019)

Just posting for my three minimum posts, Ignore this. 2/3


----------



## Super Cruze (Jun 15, 2019)

A follow up to my original post - I found the correct rocker panel plug. The Chevrolet dealer sent a parts request into GM to verify the part I needed. 

Apparently, where your Cruze was built matters in ordering the correct rocker panel plug. If your Cruze was built in Lordstown and has the metal rockers with approximately 9 - 10 small black plugs, the correct part number is *GM part 94535715*.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks for the follow-up!


----------

